
How real-time deepfakes trick your brain to think that you are somebody else - nalef88
https://medium.com/@peter.gerten/how-real-time-deepfakes-trick-your-brain-to-think-that-you-are-somebody-else-c5d44b69a718
======
franciscrick1
This $20/hr beauty booth seems like a horrifying way to exploit people's
insecurity for profit.

Then again, .ai is a pretty expensive TLD. Somebody's gotta pay the bills.

~~~
kozen23
The main costs are most likely hosting / processing costs to do the
"deepfaking".

